#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-07-01
<Jucelio> opa hggdh você é de onde ?
<hggdh> Jucelio: EUA
<Jucelio> hggdh, UAU você está longe.
<hggdh> :-)
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-07-03
<Jucelio> KurtKraut, você é catarinense ?
<KurtKraut> Jucelio, nops.
<ThiagoGNU> teste
<ThiagoGNU> falou oque eu ia dizer  :/
<ThiagoGNU> Não consegue gostar de tablets. Sem ofender quem goste, mais no momento acho um equipamento inutil :/
<ThiagoGNU> consegui*
<hggdh> ?
<rluiz> Boa noite amigos de SC...
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-07-04
<tiagoscd> CyL: opa
<tiagoscd> :)
<CyL> tiagoscd: Só vim dar uma espiada :)
<rluiz> hggdh, bom dia
<rluiz> vc é OP no #ubuntu-br-sp ?
<hggdh> rluiz: sou um dos moderadores do #ubuntu-br-*
<rluiz> Certo... Eu faço parte da atual coordenação do ubuntu-br-sp
<rluiz> Gostaria de me tornar OP do canal do LoCo Team para ver se consigo trazer pessoas até ele....
<rluiz> movimentar, sabe
<hggdh> rluiz: e qual é o canal do LoCo Teram?
<hggdh> mas não é necessário ser op para movimentar um canal, de qualquer maneira
<rluiz> o canal é o #ubuntu-br-sp
<rluiz> mais para o caso de aparecer desordeiro e ter q censurar de alguma forma
<rluiz> *** hggdh
<rluiz> minha pag no launchpad hggdh é https://launchpad.net/~rluiz ... caso queira conferir
<hggdh> rluiz: de forma geral, nos convidamos para moderação aqueles que mostram-se ativos nos canais (ajudando e orientando)
<hggdh> rluiz: por exemplo: eu vejo 7 integrantes no time de liderança do br-sp. Mas, da lidenrança inteira, só estou a ver um aqui no canal...
<hggdh> rluiz: para ti, ajudaria bastante ver-te no #ubuntu-br também, a ajudar
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-07-05
<marcio> kd pa
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-07-03
<cyanoroma> Boa tarde a todos!
